
Democrats propose new federal agency to fight back against tech privacy scandals - kmod
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/5/20950171/democrat-privacy-bill-data-agency-dpa-eshoo-lofgren
======
g82918
I would like the article better if there was a link to the actual legislation.
As is it seems a bit like fearmongering to say it is dense and over 100 pages
like that is unusual or bad for laws.

